# The Facebook



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 4, 2013)

I heard on the news tonight that google, Twitter, and The Facebook have all been hacked. Time to change your passwords folks. Your call, but I'd do it.


----------



## sibi (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, that's why I don't do Facebook. My hubby may have to change his password on twitter though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 4, 2013)

This is the closest I come to the social Internet machine stuff.


----------



## sibi (Dec 4, 2013)

Me too. My hubby has to have a twitter account for his job. I'll tell him tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 4, 2013)

Karen wakes up at 4-4:30. I sent her a text message. Lol. That's how I roll. No really, I get up out of bed before she leaves for work and I start her truck, turn the heater on high, then go out and open the gate for her. I like her to feel spoiled. ; )


----------



## sibi (Dec 5, 2013)

Now, that's a good husband!


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen wakes up at 4-4:30. I sent her a text message. Lol. That's how I roll. No really, I get up out of bed before she leaves for work and I start her truck, turn the heater on high, then go out and open the gate for her. I like her to feel spoiled. ; )


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 5, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen wakes up at 4-4:30. I sent her a text message. Lol. That's how I roll. No really, I get up out of bed before she leaves for work and I start her truck, turn the heater on high, then go out and open the gate for her. I like her to feel spoiled. ; )



Keeps you out of the dog house that way, too huh.


----------



## Zamric (Dec 5, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen wakes up at 4-4:30. I sent her a text message. Lol. That's how I roll. No really, I get up out of bed before she leaves for work and I start her truck, turn the heater on high, then go out and open the gate for her. I like her to feel spoiled. ; )



Great Dude! Set the bar high! I've always been a "Spoiler Of Women" but some of these young-uns Just don't know how to even begin!


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 5, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen wakes up at 4-4:30. I sent her a text message. Lol. That's how I roll. No really, I get up out of bed before she leaves for work and I start her truck, turn the heater on high, then go out and open the gate for her. I like her to feel spoiled. ; )



My husband does all that stuff too. Brings me my coffee in the a.m., cleans off and warms up my car. For the first 18 to 20 years of my marriage I never even put gas in my car myself. The last couple of years he's been slacking on that...lol.


----------



## TommyZ (Dec 5, 2013)

See, I ALWAYS get the last word with my wife, no matter what... "yes my love, right away my dear, anything you say honey"....LOL


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 5, 2013)

TommyZ said:


> See, I ALWAYS get the last word with my wife, no matter what... "yes my love, right away my dear, anything you say honey"....LOL


My husband is not like that. Not at all! But he does spoil me in taking care of everything. My coffee, my car, etc.


----------



## TommyZ (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: RE: The Facebook*



lisa127 said:


> TommyZ said:
> 
> 
> > See, I ALWAYS get the last word with my wife, no matter what... "yes my love, right away my dear, anything you say honey"....LOL
> ...



Rofl, nope, im saying my wifes husband is like that, rofl....shhh, dont let her know though


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 5, 2013)

LOL.....my husband needs to learn that. But we've been married over 21 years. I don't think that's happening.


----------



## ascott (Dec 5, 2013)

> start her truck, turn the heater on high, then go out and open the gate for her



I am curious? Did you have a good relationship with your Mother? As a Mother, I find that some of the good qualities adult Men make part of their make up come from their Mothers....(not that Fathers don't offer up good traits, just a simple inquiry re: Mothers is all)...but that as a Mother---I assure my Son all of the time of how much I appreciate the very Gentleman/caring things he does---towards me as well as others...

I have heard more than a few times in my life (from Men) that it is the Mother that teaches the Son how to "treat" a woman properly...just curious is all what you think on this subject?

Oh and to keep on topic, I don't Facebook


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 5, 2013)

I had a great relationship with my mom. When she was passing, I told my sister to let her know I wouldn't be there until Tuesday and to hang on. I got there, and after sitting with her for 15 minutes, she passed with me holding her hand.


----------



## ascott (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you Ken. Beautiful.


----------



## TommyZ (Dec 5, 2013)

No mom for me, we dont talk. But, my 3 sisters may have helped, lol.


----------



## ascott (Dec 5, 2013)

> my 3 sisters may have helped, lol.



LOL....very likely


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 5, 2013)

Though I do believe if a man treats his mother well he will treat his wife well, I believe a boy usually learns from his dad. I work with children and there are a few that are just horrendous to their mothers already. These are the ones who have fathers that talk to me about and complain about their wives/ex-wives right in front of their kid. They are the ones who have fathers that are beyond disrespectful to women right in front of their children. IMO, boys learn how to treat women from their dads. If a dad has a great respect for women, so will his son.


----------



## ascott (Dec 5, 2013)

> I believe a boy usually learns from his dad.



You know, I use to think this as well....well, this is what I was taught by the general population...

Then I began to analyze a little, women are "traditionally" the role of quiet nurturer--in every sense of the word...usually the one that will show _visible_ happiness, sadness, quiet anger (usually)sometimes the cheerleader, the hugger, the kisser, the one who does not realize that she is extending her pucker to her teenage Son as they depart for the day (without thought to if a pretty girl is seeing this until it is pointed out by a red cheeked Son....lol) ....the role of reward in an emotional supporting role...does this make sense? 

The "traditional" role of a Father is also these things, but done in a different way....teaching bravery, encouraging tenacity, a good loving grab to the back of the neck when a good thing is done...a pat to the shoulder....a quick grab and snatch up when their action warrants such a loving touch P) the one who teaches you what a Dutch Oven is, what a good burp feels like in the midst of the male group....the proper way to lift and lean to let the good one rip....encouragement when your son notices a pretty girl in passing....how to pee over your male counterparts "so to speak" to assert your dominance when needed...

You shared that if a Son is raised in a household where a Father is disrespectful to the Mother then the Son does the same....here is where I think it can get tricky...see, not every man is a good Father, just as every woman is not a good Mother---in either case --that is a different situation than what I am referring to....I mean, I have a cousin who has a household where the children are all disrespectful to one another and to the adults in the house...this is because the adults display this behavior to one another as well as to the children---this is not a good set up from the get go...I mean there is no positive adult role/mentor available in this situation....just simply a household of adults and children left to fend for themselves....so of course the children would act this way, you know what I mean?

This was why I asked initially if there was a good relationship between Ken and his Mother....as the character he displays to his wife is that of a man, that in my opinion, had a good loving relationship with his Mother---a Mother that would have had to have adored her Son so much that she must have encouraged him in all of the important ways....and Kens response, was an astounding yes.

I am also not in anyway saying what you shared is wrong...just sharing my opinion....


----------



## hunterk997 (Dec 5, 2013)

I know this is somewhat off-topic from current conversation, but Facebook got hacked? What exactly happened?


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't use or want to use face book . As far as teaching children to respect women goes . I think it takes a mother and father to teach there sons and daughters to be respectful . I know if I seen one of my boys talking down to a woman they would have a hard time brushing there teeth if you get what I'm saying .


----------



## jaizei (Dec 5, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> I know this is somewhat off-topic from current conversation, but Facebook got hacked? What exactly happened?



No, it didn't get hacked. That implies that the breach occurred on their end. Accounts were compromised but it was at the user end.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 5, 2013)

See for me, when I did get together with my dad, it was always uncomfortable. I was in to critters, he was into cars. He would bad mouth my mom, and she was the parental unit that was raising me. She encouraged, â€œKinship With Life" he did take me fishing once, but we were there to fish, so I couldn't wander around looking for lizards and snakes. My stepson and I have an outstanding relationship as well as he and Karen. He's early 20's and realistically I've only been part of his life for 10-12 years and only 7 as his stepdad, yet he told me one night that he got his â€œness" the part that makes him a good, compassionate man, from me. I think the role model you are dealt can dent your personality, yet you can always choose to change it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2013)

Just one more reason why I'm glad I don't have any of those type accounts:

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/dec/5/hack-attack-2-million-facebook-twitter-passwords/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 5, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> I know this is somewhat off-topic from current conversation, but Facebook got hacked? What exactly happened?



Yes, hacked.

(CNNMoney) -- Hackers have stolen usernames and passwords for nearly two million accounts at Facebook, Google, Twitter, Yahoo and others, according to a report released this week.

The massive data breach was a result of keylogging software maliciously installed on an untold number of computers around the world, researchers at cybersecurity firm Trustwave said. The virus was capturing login credentials for key websites over the past month and sending those usernames and passwords to a server controlled by the hackers.

On Nov. 24, Trustwave researchers tracked that server, located in the Netherlands. They discovered compromised credentials for 93,000 websites, including:


318,000 Facebook accounts
70,000 Gmail, Google+ and YouTube accounts
60,000 Yahoo accounts
22,000 Twitter accounts
9,000 Odnoklassniki accounts (a Russian social network)
8,000 ADP accounts
8,000 LinkedIn (LNKD)accounts

Trustwave notified these companies of the breach. They posted their findings publicly on Tuesday.

"We don't have evidence they logged into these accounts, but they probably did," said John Miller, a security research manager at Trustwave. 

Facebook and Twitter told CNNMoney they have since reset passwords for all of its compromised users. Google , Yahoo, ADP and LinkedIn did not provide immediate responses for comment.

Miller said the team doesn't yet know how the virus got onto so many computers. Since the hackers set up the keylogging software to rout information through a proxy server, it's impossible to track down which computers are infected.

Among the compromised data are 41,000 credentials used to connect to File Transfer Protocol (FTP, the standard network used when working from home) and 6,000 remote log-ins.

The hacking campaign started secretly collecting passwords on Oct. 21. The campaign could still be ongoing: Although Trustwave discovered the Netherlands proxy server, Miller said there are several other similar servers they haven't yet tracked down. 

Want to know whether your computer is infected? Just searching programs and files won't be enough, because the virus running the background is hidden, Miller said. Your best bet is to update your antivirus software and download the latest patches for Internet browsers, Adobe and Java.

Of all the compromised services, Miller said he is most concerned with ADP. Those log-ins are typically used by payroll personnel who manage workers' paychecks. Any information they can see can be viewed by hackers.

"They might be able to cut checks, modify people's payments," Miller speculated.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2013)

I just remembered that a while ago I signed up for a linkedin account (which I never use, by the way) and that is one of the ones that had their passwords stolen. I logged in to my account and realized that my username is my email address, and my password is the same one I use on my email account. So I cancelled that linkedin account and changed the password on my email account.

I think it would be a very good practice to arbitrarily change your passwords frequently. For instance, my amazon.com account has my email address as my username, and the same password that I use for my email account. If they stole my password, got my email address they could buy anything off amazon on my account, because amazon just automatically charges my purchases to my current credit card. They don't even ask me for verification...it's just automatically charged.

And just in case the boogie man is reading this, the email account I use at Amazon is NOT an email address that shows up anyplace in the world but at Amazon and Yahoo.

What a scarey world we live in.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 5, 2013)

Thats why I don't like using computers and my cards at the same time . It would really suck to have your bank account emptied by some a.. hole this close to Christmas or anytime . Cow boy Ken it takes a hell of a man to take a kid that is not yours and raise him like your own . Then have him say your the person he would like to be like or taught him right and wrong . What I'm saying is your a hell of a man Ken. I seen my friends stepdad treat him like crap but treat his own kids like gods . Its hard to father someones kid and be a positive role model . So I give you a big ............................


----------



## ascott (Dec 5, 2013)

> See for me, when I did get together with my dad, it was always uncomfortable. I was in to critters, he was into cars. He would bad mouth my mom, and she was the parental unit that was raising me. She encouraged, â€œKinship With Life" he did take me fishing once, but we were there to fish, so I couldn't wander around looking for lizards and snakes. _My stepson and I have an outstanding relationship_ as well as he and Karen. He's early 20's and realistically I've only been part of his life for 10-12 years and only 7 as his stepdad, yet he told me one night that he got his â€œness" the part that makes him a good, compassionate man, from me. I think the role model you are dealt can dent your personality, yet you can always choose to change it.



It is a wonderful feeling to have-- knowing that your presence has made a positive note and offered comfort to another, truly....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 5, 2013)

Mike, thank you? I only did what was right. So really, I don't deserve any thumbs up.


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 6, 2013)

my mother and i have a terrible relationship (im currently sleeping on the dining room floor as she refuses to give me a room of my own). her and my step-dad have a verbally abusive relationship (they hate each other, they dont divorce due to finances and my younger sister). my step-dad and i fight all the time, commonly becoming physical. my oldest sister was verbally and physically abused by her first husband, and my second oldest sister cant sustain a relationship longer than 3 months. i dont talk to any family about anything, ever. however, despite all these problems ive been raised around, ive come out extremely respectful (and VERY disciplined). i taught myself many things as my parents didnt care to. here i am, at just under 17, about to enlist in the US military, taking care of and spoiling my girlfriend to no end, well-known for being a gentleman..without an explanation as to how i developed into the person i am today. is it the mother, the father (in my case: step-father), or the power of the human mind and heart to be matured early enough to become self-reliant in the gathering of teachings to become a 'good human being'. answer that for me..as i dont have one just yet.


i apologize for the rant and rave, but this is something i wrestle with commonly. i have a lot to say when it comes to topics tied in with family, relationships, human behavior and thought processes. to be on topic, i have a facebook, but havent had any issues with hackers yet. ive changed my password once in the years that ive had the account.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: The Facebook*



nate.mann said:


> my mother and i have a terrible relationship (im currently sleeping on the dining room floor as she refuses to give me a room of my own). her and my step-dad have a verbally abusive relationship (they hate each other, they dont divorce due to finances and my younger sister). my step-dad and i fight all the time, commonly becoming physical. my oldest sister was verbally and physically abused by her first husband, and my second oldest sister cant sustain a relationship longer than 3 months. i dont talk to any family about anything, ever. however, despite all these problems ive been raised around, ive come out extremely respectful (and VERY disciplined). i taught myself many things as my parents didnt care to. here i am, at just under 17, about to enlist in the US military, taking care of and spoiling my girlfriend to no end, well-known for being a gentleman..without an explanation as to how i developed into the person i am today. is it the mother, the father (in my case: step-father), or the power of the human mind and heart to be matured early enough to become self-reliant in the gathering of teachings to become a 'good human being'. answer that for me..as i dont have one just yet.
> 
> 
> i apologize for the rant and rave, but this is something i wrestle with commonly. i have a lot to say when it comes to topics tied in with family, relationships, human behavior and thought processes. to be on topic, i have a facebook, but havent had any issues with hackers yet. ive changed my password once in the years that ive had the account.





Well, despite all odds, you're here, and some of the people on here are some of the best I've known. And good luck in the military and excellent job being good to your girlfriend.


----------



## ascott (Dec 6, 2013)

> .without an explanation as to how i developed into the person i am today.



Nate, there are always deviations from the regular path....I sometimes look at peoples journey and can only determine that they are meant for great things...they are designed to deal with things others are not---and while childhood does not always let you see this...when you get to different stops in your life you draw back on your past and can then be there for others on their path....you my friend must be destined to carry the weight of the world in a way others are not capable of....while it may not feel great some days---when you are the crutch to a weaker fellow man in a time of need, you will find your life skills of the utmost importance....these are the times you will feel the biggest, the strongest and the most fulfilled...

Enjoy your girlfriend, enjoy the person you are becoming and remember-- the people surrounding you that are in such turmoil are on a life journey as well---give a moment of prayer for them to find calm and peace---as this will also be for you...for you see, you already have the vision of what you desire to not be and that is a huge step.... you are young and you are the one who is in control of what you will be and do in this wonderful life....


----------



## Joanne (Dec 7, 2013)

I have enjoyed reading this thread, nice to hear everyone's stories! I was brought up by my grandparents because my mum died when I was 18 month old and they won a court battle for my custody. I saw my dad at weekends. My dad has his problems, but I think because he grew up without a father (he walked out when my dad was young) he does all he can for me and my sisters. My husbands dad walked out on his mum when my husband was only 2 weeks old. His dad pretends to help (we have asked him to order us some radiators - this was 5 weeks ago now) but tends to not deliver. His parents are still together and are awesome (I love my husbands grandma and grandad, they have such stories to tell!)

So I think people who have bad parental experiences can decide that they don't want to be that way and turn out really good!

To come back to the topic of the initial post, the hacking thing, you can change your password as much as you want, but if you have that keylogger virus on your computer - they will get the new password right away as it logs every key stroke on your keyboard. The key is having a good anti-virus! I highly recommend Microsoft Security Essentials because it is free and doesn't have lots of annoying adverts. I have had computers riddled with viruses and scanners like McAffee and Norton have found nothing, but security essentials finds hundreds of things. Bit of an eye opener that something you pay for can be so awful!

However, if you are using Windows 8 - that has "Windows Defender" built in, which is basically Security Essentials


----------

